# 5.1 Speakers / Gaming Keyboard-Mouse / Mouse pad



## Abidh (Feb 21, 2011)

*Gaming Keyboard-Mouse / Mouse pad*

Hello Digitians!

I've been following you folks from around 8 months... and I'm really impressed with the amount of feedback and replies you guys give in each and every thread. Although I just had the guts to register a few days back (_and a delay with the email verification..._)

Anyways, I was really hoping to buy a great desktop.. but due to some unforeseen events, I'll have to settle down with my Laptop (_Lenovo Z560_) for quite some time now. Perhaps I'll post another thread next year Haha! 

Okay, enough of my chitchat. Since I've canceled my desktop dream I'll require some great sets of 5.1 Speakers.. a great gaming keyboard/mouse and a good mouse pad.
(_unfortunately, Jass and Vicky won't be able to race here... my bad folks! NO GFx this time _)

Here's the equipment I have in mind.....
Speakers : *Logitech Z-5500* (link)
Mouse Pad : *Razor Vespula* (link)
Mouse : ????
Keyboard : ????

_Usage : Movies..Movies..Movies..Games from time to time, and lots of work! -> I keep typing for 6 hours..avg 98wpm_

*Now guys, its upto your replies and feedback. Are the speakers good enough for a Laptop? (_probably an upgrade to a desktop later down the year_)

*I'm really dependent on a wrist pad, Razor has a great one... anyone using it?

*Need a good keyboard and a mouse...(_gaming.._) It has to be with the USB interface, otherwise I won't be able to use it. I type a lot, everyday, so a well balanced keyboard would be awesome.

_[P.S, @mods, if this thread is on the wrong forum, please feel free to move it)
[Oh, and I'll be purchasing them from Chennai if that matters!]_

That's it then, let's dig out some products! 
Cheers.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello and welcome to TDF *Abidh*. Thanks for taking my name there ( even if for the wrong reasons).

Coming to the point, the speakers and mouse pad you've choosen are among the best and definitely recommended. Go for the vespula only if you can go for a 3k mouse pad. There are cheaper options which can do the job too.

Z5500 is a beast in audio quality and the best for a 15k budget. But , i doubt the laptop has 5.1 connectivity and guess you cannot connect it to the laptop without some external soundcards. If you plan to get a desktop sometime in future, go ahead and buy the z5500. Really worth the investment. But let someone like *Desiibond* comment on its connectivity with a laptop.

Drop desiibond a pm and he'll reply. Till then wait for others to reply on this.

About keyboard and mouse, try the *razer cyclosa combo. At 2.2k*, its a terrific deal for both keyboard and mouse.
But if you want individual deals, try *Razer Death Adder (mouse) @ 2.1k* &* Razer Arctosa (keyboard) @ 2.2k* are great.


----------



## d3p (Feb 21, 2011)

1+ to Vicky, consider this too.

Take the mouse which suits you the best, interms of size & weight.

*Mouse:*
1. If budget is not an issue & you die behind games & no compromise with comfort-ability then go with Logitech G9x [4.5k]. This comes with a interchangeable rubber pad, which ensure proper grip & a weight adjustment factor.

2. CM Storm Sentinel Advance - 5.5k

3. Alienware TactX Mouse - 6k
*
Keyboards*

1. Same if budget is not an concern then Check Logitech G15 [4k] or G110.[3k] 
[LCD applets of G15 is awesome. 
But lacks applications & Game Support & one awesome thing about this keyboard is the *on the Fly Macro Keys*, Next the drivers of the Keybaords & mouses from logitech are bundled together. So need of installing the KB & Mouse drivers separately]

2. Microsoft Sidewinder X6 is a good option in 3k even.

If you are really tight with budget & just a weekend gamer then Logitech Classic Keyboard & USB Mouse is a pretty decent choice.

I don't have used any other keybaords till date, so please wait till other member comments.* 

*: Condition Apply [This is a pure personal opinion, if other product are better than this plz suggest with proper justifications]


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 21, 2011)

Z5500 For lappy, is not a wise decision.

Just get a normal 2.1 Speakers like Altec Lansing and Creative ones.

For Mouse, i go with dep5kor's suggestion.

If budget is a problem, Razor Death Adder is the way to go.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 21, 2011)

while z-5500 is one heck of a set, you need something like this to make full use of 5.1 surround. Creative SB X-Fi Surround 5.1 â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India

use this card's optical audio out to connect to Z-5500's decoder and you are set for a blast.


----------



## Abidh (Feb 21, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Hello and welcome to TDF *Abidh*. Thanks for taking my name there ( even if for the wrong reasons).



Thanks Vicky, but please don't get me wrong 
I really like you both pointing out the *ins* and *outs* of a product, that's really great! (_some don't like it, but I'm the opposite _)



vickybat said:


> Go for the vespula only if you can go for a 3k mouse pad. There are cheaper options which can do the job too.



Hmm? Vespula isn't a 3k mouse pad. Its supposed to be lower than 2k isn't it?

@dep5kor, thanks for a huge list. I'll check out each one of em. Also, I had brought the Logitech Internet pro combo.. but to my bad luck, they only have the Keyboard with a PS/2 stick and only the mouse on an USB. At present, I'm using the Microsoft Home 500 keyboard and the logitech regular USB.

The keys (_after 6 month of usage_) feel so crappy. Maybe its because I type too much.

I'll check out CM Storm Sentinel, looks promising!



furious_gamer said:


> Z5500 For lappy, is not a wise decision.
> Just get a normal 2.1 Speakers like Altec Lansing and Creative ones.
> 
> If budget is a problem, Razor Death Adder is the way to go.



At present, I am using my 2 year old Creative A300 (_2.1_) and pretty much satisfied with its performances. Guess I'll have to continue living with it for the time being. I'll check out Death Adder 



desiibond said:


> while z-5500 is one heck of a set, you need something like this to make full use of 5.1 surround. Creative SB X-Fi Surround 5.1 â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India
> 
> use this card's optical audio out to connect to Z-5500's decoder and you are set for a blast.



Thanks a lot! But unfortunately, I don't feel good to spend on an external card right now. I'll perhaps shift my sounds later down the year with a desktop+internal sound card 

Thank you everyone for your quick responses! I'll go check out all the products listed above first. (_expecting more replies _)

Cheers.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 21, 2011)

if you are not planning to get a surround card, then buying Z-5500 now is utter useless. The onboard audio of most laptop is crap. What you can do for now is get a quality headset  for some 3k-4k and save the money for 5.1 when you have setup that can do justice to high end speakers.


----------



## Abidh (Feb 21, 2011)

@Desiibond,

I did mention that I have my ol' A300 (_2.1_) still working, and I'll use it till I get a good PC and then the Logitech 5.1. (_Obviously, I won't get it without a proper sound card, I had my doubts on my laptop already _)

I've even stricken out the speakers from my first post 

@dep5kor,

I've checked out the Logitech G15 and G110. Both look promising. I'm not that much lured towards the LCD panel, might go with a G110. But in terms of typing, (_if you've used both of them_) .. which one would you prefer?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 22, 2011)

Abidh said:


> @dep5kor,
> 
> I've checked out the Logitech G15 and G110. Both look promising. I'm not that much lured towards the LCD panel, might go with a G110. But in terms of typing, (_if you've used both of them_) .. which one would you prefer?



G15, with eyes closed....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 23, 2011)

abidh Razer Blackwidow is much confortable than that G15 as its mechanical. G15 lcd screen is nothing yaar. Go for blackwidow at 4k. lot of customisation options, everykey macro, 5 seaparate macro keys and  very responsive in games. very confortable in typing according to reviews.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 24, 2011)

Razer Blackwidow is 4.5K is too much , u can select TVS gold Mech keyboard for 1.2K ! almost same . G15 is cool keyboard where as typing is not much as promising as mechanical one !


----------



## desiibond (Feb 24, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> Razer Blackwidow is 4.5K is too much , u can select TVS gold Mech keyboard for 1.2K ! almost same . G15 is cool keyboard where as typing is not much as promising as mechanical one !



can't compare Blackwidow with TVS Gold. 

Blackwidow is purely a gamers k/b with full Macro recording, profile storage which is very very essential for gamers.


----------



## Abidh (Feb 24, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> abidh Razer Blackwidow is much confortable than that G15 as its mechanical. G15 lcd screen is nothing yaar. Go for blackwidow at 4k. lot of customisation options, everykey macro, 5 seaparate macro keys and  very responsive in games. very confortable in typing according to reviews.



Thanks mate! I checked Razor Blackwidow.. It's really a nice mechanical keyboard but it doesn't have a wrist rest 

I am a little inclined towards them, Logitech one's have it (_some Razor one's do but they're no good for typing_)

I'll check out all the reviews of each and every keyboard/mouse as I've got quite a bit of time before I purchase em. If you have any other products, please let me know.

If only a shop could let me test a keyboard live before I buy, that would be awesome haha 

Cheers.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 24, 2011)

check lycosa too.


----------



## Bond_Killer (Feb 25, 2011)

Try Roccat Avro - 3.5k from primeabgb


----------



## choudang (Feb 25, 2011)

i am using AL FX5051, its usb 5.1 with wireless remote. good sound, deep bass. its out of market, found online with 12K but i bot the same frm nehru place @3.7K 1 yr back


----------



## desiibond (Feb 25, 2011)

12k is too much for that set.


----------



## d3p (Feb 25, 2011)

@abidh : If you still hanging around & looking for the answer then my suggestion will be Logitech G110, G15 will never help you to gain advancements in game & as told LCD is a waste without any support.

For a casual Gamer - Normal KB Hold good [infact Classic Logitech for Rs.500 is enough ]

G110 is a gamer series KB & comes with backlit & an awesome typing experience is just waiting for you.

All the best with your new KB.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 25, 2011)

Abidh said:


> Thanks mate! I checked Razor Blackwidow.. It's really a nice mechanical keyboard but it doesn't have a wrist rest
> 
> I am a little inclined towards them, Logitech one's have it (_some Razor one's do but they're no good for typing_)
> 
> ...



the g15 wrist rest is crap. logitech need to improve their rests seriously.



> The wrist rest is made of cheap plastic and makes the G15 even bigger. Due to lack of space in our test table and the wrist rest not being that comfortable, we ditched it.



from here - *www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Logitech-G15-Gaming-Keyboard-Review/517/2


----------



## Abidh (Feb 26, 2011)

dep5kor said:


> @abidh : If you still hanging around & looking for the answer then my suggestion will be Logitech G110, G15 will never help you to gain advancements in game & as told LCD is a waste without any support.
> 
> For a casual Gamer - Normal KB Hold good [infact Classic Logitech for Rs.500 is enough ]
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions *Dep5kor*, I haven't purchased anything just yet. Still got a few more days to decide on em. Probably I'll get it by next Sunday 

As I've said earlier, I am not lured by the LCD screen at all, what will I do with that?  (_typing's the most important factor for me. a screen on a keyboard is an overkill _)



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> the g15 wrist rest is crap. logitech need to improve their rests seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> from here - Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard Review | Hardware Secrets



Thanks a lot for pointing that out *Jaskanwar*  
Was wondering, whether their any '_after_' market gel wrist rests available? Or even a leather based on which I think is available on a Microsoft keyboard? -> I found that below on here actually : 



> Bad points
> The extra ergonomic wrist rest part is poor, (but your better chucking it in the bin and buying a quality gel wrist rest any way)


Logitech - Gaming Keyboard G110 customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings

Thanks a bunch for everyone who've participated in my thread, I'm still open for suggestions 
Cheers.


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 27, 2011)

@OP: Looks like you are not able to make a decision quickly, which is very common for people looking at high end products.
As for adding something to this thread, I would suggest you give more importance to comfort and usability when deciding upon mouse and keyboard. With that said, I can recommend you try out logitech G500 for a mouse. You have features that can be used by gamers as well as people who go through a lot of documents. It must cost you somewhere around 3.4k, as specified on logitech's web site. Personally I have been using G500 for the past 5 months and I have nothing to complain about.
I have never used a mouse pad as I put my mouse on my desk. So I cant suggest you a mouse pad.
For a keyboard, some people prefer when the keyboard keys are least shallow as possible, like a laptop keyboard. So you do not have to press the keys all the way down. If that is the case for you, then you can try Razer Lycosa. If you prefer a normal keyboard then Arctosa is another choice. I have no idea about the other keyboards that are offered by Razer as I have not tried them out. I would not recommend a logitech keyboard as I feel that logitech keyboards have a plasticy feel about them, imo.


----------



## Abidh (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello everyone! Sorry to bump up an age old thread, just wanted to let the ones who replied above that I've purchased the following components a week ago:

Keyboard: Logitech *wave* Wireless K350
Mouse: Logitech Wireless M505

Both came with the unifying adapter thingy, using only one on my laptop and it works awesome! I had to give away gaming for a while for comfort on typing though.. and this ergonomic keyboard does keep my hands a bit well than the other!

Didn't get the gaming mouse pad as I am obviously not going to game on a wireless!
I've also chosen to get the Logitech Z5500 at last! I don't want you guys to reply here to an old thread, please do so on my new thread here which might even help out new members searching for the same thing!

Here' it goes :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...38556-logitech-z-5500-laptop.html#post1360124

Cheers.


----------

